# Just some pictures....



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Just wanted to share some pictures of what I have been canning so far this year. The pickled garlic and monkey butter are awesome.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: Looks wonderful!
But what's Monkey Butter?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

hercsmama said:


> :clap: Looks wonderful!
> But what's Monkey Butter?


Here's one version...... DGS tested and approved! :happy:http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/sauce-spread/jam/monkey-butter.html


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, you've been busy. I haven't canned a thing yet, but beets will be ready soon. Never heard of monkey butter. Everything looks great.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I think they call it monkey butter because of the tropical flavor and the use of bananas. Here is the recipe I used. 
Ingredients
5 md size perfectly ripe bananas (no brown spots)
20 oz whole can of crushed pineapple, do not drain
1/2 c coconut, shredded or flaked or ground
2 1/2 c sugar
3 Tbsp lemon juice concentrate
Directions
1. Add all your ingredients except bananas into a heavy saucepan then lastly slice up your bananas and turn on the heat. Bring to a boil, stirring often.
2. I used a potato masher to get the bananas to the consistency I wanted. Once you have it to a boil reduce the heat to a simmer. Cook until it thickens to your desired texture. Make sure you are stirring often. Now, this didn't take long for mine maybe 10 - 12 minutes or so cooking including the boiling point. I did add more coconut and less sugar than recipe called for and that could of been why.
3. Once ready spoon mixture into sterilized hot jars and seal with lids. Then process with a 15 minute hot water bath.

The little 4 oz jars stayed a lovely golden color but the larger jars that I canned had a pink hue to them when finished. It had no baring on flavor but from now on I will only can them in the 4 oz jars.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks Good! Monkey Butter sounds great, I will definatly make some. I canned pickled Asparagus last night.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks wonderful. BTW how did you do the garlic? Is it pickled or what. I love garlic and raise lots and need a better way to preserve it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Janossy said:


> 5 md size perfectly ripe bananas (no brown spots)


 
Funny, if you pick a "perfectly ripe" banana off the tree, it will be black.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Lovely...just love those Ball Elite jars....


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the elite jars too. They look so pretty on the shelf. Thought about giving them as gifts but can't bear to part with them. LOL Here is the recipe I used for the garlic. Instead of the actual hot pepper I used pepper flakes. I like the look better. The garlic can be eaten as a pickle or used in recipes calling for garlic cloves. It is good. I blanched the garlic for a couple of minutes to make pealing much easier. 
*Ingredients *




 1 1/2 lbs garlic, peeled,large cloves cut in half
 5 hot peppers
 4 cups white vinegar
 1 1/3 cups granulated sugar
 1 sweet red pepper, cut in strips ( Optional)
 

*Directions*



Combine vinegar & sugar over medium heat, stirring until the sugar dissolves, bring to a boil and boil 5 minutes Add Garlic and hot peppers,also add sweet red pepper if using.
Bring to a boil and boil 5 minutes.
Put a hot pepper into each sterilized jar, add the cloves of garlic to within 1" of the top of the jar (add the sweet red pepper if using) Fill with boiling sugar/vinegar mixture to within 1/4" of the top of the jar.
Release air bubbles, ensure the rim is clean and seal the jars.
Let the pickled garlic rest for 2 weeks and believe me you will enjoy.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

You don't water bath at all?


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Cajun Arkie said:


> You don't water bath at all?


Yes... I am sorry. Like I tell my kids....listen to what I mean, not what I say!!
Process 10 minutes in a water bath.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks so much. Can't wait for mine to get ready so I can do this.:happy:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the garlic recipe. Those beautiful cloves sure caught my eye!

All of your jars are lovely and good job on getting so much done. (Here in the North East few even have their gardens plowed yet!).

I


----------

